
This Quirky Car Is Japanese. But There’s ‘Something Very British’ About It - tbeutel
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/11/world/europe/uk-nissan-figaro.html
======
benj111
I feel you could probably make a better case for the Mazda MX 5 being a
'British' car.

The influences for the Figaro are hinted at in the name. Italy.

